# Welche Kamera nimmt man da am besten?



## port29 (1. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Kamera. Zur Zeit ist eine Casio EX-Z850 (so ein Mini "Handtaschen" Teil) mein Begleiter. Und zum Rumknipsen reicht mir die Kamera auch aus. 

Davor hatte ich die Sony Cybershot F717. Die Fotos dieser Kamera waren um einiges Besser, als der aktuellen, doch die Kamera hat wirklich sehr lange gebraucht, um den Autofocus einzustellen, sobald man eine geringere Verschlusszeit gewählt hat, waren die Fotos auch wieder nicht optimal.

Ich will euch auch sagen, was mich an der aktuellen Kamera stört: Ich war vor einigen Tagen mit Freunden zusammen Grillen, bei einem Lagerfeuer (einzige Lichtquelle). Ich habe auch einige Fotos geschlossen, doch die waren sehr schlecht. Die Fotos hatten ein sehr hohes Rauschen und die Farben waren auch nicht wirklich optimal.

Deshalb suche ich jetzt eine neue gute Kamera, bei der ich das Problem nicht habe. Meine Preisvorstellung liegt etwa bei 1000€, äußerste Schmerzgrenze liegt bei 2000€. Was nimmt man denn da?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. Juni 2009)

Hast Du Dich bei den Bildern auf die automatische Einstellung der Werte fuer Belichtungszeit, ISO-Wert, ... verlassen oder manuell eingestellt?

Falls Du die automatische Einstellung gewaehlt hast, bietet Deine Kamera die Moeglichkeit manuell einzustellen?
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass meine Samsung NV10 (preislich deutlich unter Deinen Vorstellungen angesiedelt, damals als ich sie gekauft hab glaub ich umgerechnet ca. 500 Euro) im Automatik-Modus auch keine so tollen Bilder liefern duerfte, koennte mir aber vorstellen dass bei manueller Einstellung, mal angenommen ich haette Ahnung von dem was man da so einstellen kann (und das ist eine Menge), durchaus brauchbare Bilder rauskommen.

Fuer mich war damals auf jeden Fall wichtig dass die Kamera mehr bietet als ich verstehe, also eine Menge Einstellungen, damit ich, gesetzt den Fall dass ich den Kram irgendwann mal verstehe, diese Einstellungen effektiv nutzen kann (zur Zeit nutze ich sie schonmal per Trial & Error).

Ich weiss ja nicht wie viel Ahnung Du von der ganzen Materie hast, aber ich, obwohl ich zugegeben nicht viel Ahnung davon habe, wuerde mal sagen dass es nicht immer unbedingt auf den Preis ankommt. Vielleicht haettest Du einfach nur mal was mit den Einstellungen spielen muessen.


----------



## chmee (1. Juni 2009)

Erstmal anfassen und schauen, wie sie in Händen liegt, damit meine ich die Einsteiger-DSLR-Modelle von Canon (1000D, 500D) und Nikon (weiß ich nicht). Dazu noch einige lichstarke Objektive und ab gehts.
Beispielsweise, habe ein 50mm/1.8 für die Canon 1000D im Sortiment, und damit ist bei starker Dämmerung mit ISO1600 noch immer schick zu fotografieren. Also, langer Rede kurzer Sinn : Der Body ist fast zweitrangig, die Objektive schlucken das Geld, und da geht es von preiswert (50mm/1.8 ~ 120Eur) bis absolut geil&teuer (zB 50mm/1.2 ~1.300Eur). Zu bedenken ist noch, dass 50mm auf einer Crop-Kamera (wie zB 1000D) einen Ausschnitt von 50x1,6=80mm zeigt, was oft schon zu lang ist. Werde wohl noch ein kürzeres dazu kaufen, wie zB das 28/1.8 ~400Eur.

Alternativ könnte auch eine Bridge-Kamera etwas für Dich sein. Größer als ne Kompaktknippse, kleiner als eine DSLR.

mfg chmee


----------



## port29 (1. Juni 2009)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich mich bisher noch nicht wirklich mit dem Thema Fotografie beschäftigt habe. Meine Kamera bietet mir auch die Möglichkeit an, die Werte Manuell zu setzen, aber ich befürchte, dass es da recht wenig bringt. Denn die Kamera kann ja nicht zaubern. Wenn der Bildsensor nur wenige mm groß ist, kann man wahrscheinlich nicht so viel erwarten. Meine Kamera auch einige Best Shot Modi, darunter ist auch einen für Nachtaufnahmen. Aber dieser Modus bringt nix, denn die Kamera schraubt da in der Regel einfach nur die Belichtungszeit hoch. Okay, die Fotos gelingen einem dann auch, allerdings muss man da Belichtungszeiten von um die 2 Sekunden einplanen. 

@chmee

Verstehe ich dich jetzt richtig, dass die Einsteigermodelle sich kaum in der Qualität unterscheiden? Also egal für welches Modell ich mich da entscheide, es wird zum Schluss nur auf die Qualität des Objektivs ankommen, welches man an der Kamera hat?



> Zu bedenken ist noch, dass 50mm auf einer Crop-Kamera (wie zB 1000D) einen Ausschnitt von 50x1,6=80mm zeigt, was oft schon zu lang ist. Werde wohl noch ein kürzeres dazu kaufen, wie zB das 28/1.8 ~400Eur.



Sorry, aber geht das auch auf Deutsch? 
Ich habe mir bisher nur die EOS 500D angesehen, fand die Kamera auch ganz gut. Angenommen ich würde mir jetzt diesen Body kaufen, was für ein Objektiv würde ich jetzt noch dazu brauchen, um auch bei Nacht (mit wenig Licht) gute Aufnahmen schießen zu können? Kann man dieses (dann auch teuere) Objektiv auch bei normalen Lichtverhältnissen nutzen?


----------



## chmee (1. Juni 2009)

Aaalso 

1. Bei den DSLRs unterscheidet man zwischen den kleineren Chipformaten und den Vollformaten, verglichen zum Kleinbildformat 36x24mm. Ergo haben die teuren Modelle (Ziffer einstellig) einen Vollformatsensor, die preiswerteren einen kleineren. zB hat die 500D einen APS-C-Sensor, der um den Faktor 1,6 kleiner ist. Die Objektive sind aber in ihrer Brennweite für die Kleinbild(KB)-Formate abgestimmt, ergo ist der Ausschnitt auf dem APS-C-Sensor kleiner um eben diesen Faktor.

2. Ganz ehrlich, wenn man zu einer DSLR greift, hat man auch bei den Einsteigermodellen fantastische Qualität. Letztlich sind es Besonderheiten, die eine Größere sinnvoll machen, wie zB ISO12800 oder Magnesiumgehäuse oder auch die empfindlicheren Fokussensoren. Grundsätzlich kann ich Dir ohne Vorbehalt zu den Preiswerten raten.

3. Objektive : Der Blendenwert beschreibt -simpel gesagt- den maximalen Lichtdurchlass eines Objektives.Für den Anfänger kann man erstmal sagen, dass alle Objektive mit einer Offenblende von 2.0 oder kleiner (tatsächlich ist eine kleinere Blendenzahl eine größere Blendenöffnung) schon viel Licht durchlassen und zudem sehr starke Schärfentiefe-Effekte ermöglichen (Freistellen für Portrait).

4. Ja, man kann diese Blende auch schließen, somit ist sie auch bei normalen Lichtverhältnissen nutzbar. Die genannten Werte sind die maximalen Öffnungen, die sogenannte Offenblende.

Wenn es eine 500D werden könnte, dann könnte die EF 50mm/1.8 auch Dein Freund werden. Knackscharf, lichtstark und im Vergleich zu den übrigen Objektiven saubillig. Aber eben für Panorama oder Totalaufnahmen weniger geeignet.

mfg chmee

**EDIT** Hier noch interessante Links:
*Brennweitenvergleich* 35mm ist grob der Blickwinkel des Menschen -schau Dir den Unterschied 50 zu 80 an - http://www.sigma-foto.de/cms/bildwinkel/brennweitenvergleich.html

Ach ja, sicherlich wirst Du auch etliche Kits angeboten sehen, wie zB mit dem EF-S 18-55 IS oder 55-250. Ich rate Dir, das Kit zu nehmen. Grundsätzlich würde ich dabei auch erstmal zum 18-55mm IS raten, beim 55-250mm hast Du schon ein schickes Tele, welches aber im normalen Leben eher das Falsche ist.

Einige Abkürzungen:
IS - Image Stabilization - Teile der Optik werden schwingend gelagert und können kleinen Rucklern/Zitterern entgegenwirken. Hilfreich.
USM - Ultraschallmotor - sehr schnelles Fokussieren. Kostet viel..


----------



## akrite (1. Juni 2009)

port29 hat gesagt.:


> Meine Preisvorstellung liegt etwa bei 1000€, äußerste Schmerzgrenze liegt bei 2000€. Was nimmt man denn da?


... wenn Deine Schmerzgrenze so hoch ist, dann kannst Du aus dem Bereich der ambitionierten Hobby-Photographen eine DSLR mit einem richtig guten Objektiv wählen, z.B. Canon EOS 500D plus Canon EF 24-70mm 1:2.8L USM - zusammen wärest Du dann bei 2000,- (750+1250).


----------



## chmee (1. Juni 2009)

Ganz ehrlich, diese Empfehlung würde ich nicht aussprechen!

1. L-Objektive sind toll. Aber deren technische Vorteile liegen im Profibereich.
Zudem musst Du Dich als Weiss-Objektiv- oder Rotring-Objektiv-Nutzer immer rechtfertigen oder mit anderen Fotografen schwatzen 

2. Rotring oder Weißobjektive an einem Minigehäuse sehen eigenartig aus und das Gewicht des Objektivs weit höher als das des Bodies. Zudem belächelt.

2. Blende 2.8 über den ganzen Bereich ist toll, kann aber bei Dämmerung einfach nicht mit den genannten Festbrennweiten 28/35/50 bei 1.8 mithalten.
Das ist 1 1/3 Blende mehr an Lichtausbeute.

Meine Empfehlungen :
Canon EF 50mm 1.8 ~120Eur
Canon EF 28 1.8 USM ~400Eur
Canon EF 35 2.0 ~260Eur
Sigma 28 1.8 EX ~330Eur
Sigma 30 1.4 ~340Eur

2 Beispielbilder zum ehrwürdigen EF50 1.8 :




mfg chmee


----------



## port29 (1. Juni 2009)

Hi,

erstmal vielen Dank für die tolle Erklärung. Bei den ganzen Abkürzungen und Werten habe ich am Anfang nämlich genauso viel verstanden, wie in der ersten Quantenphysik Vorlesung 

Ich denke mal, ich werde morgen spontan beim Mediamarkt vorbeischauen und mir die Kamera und ein paar Objektive ansehen. So wie es momentan aussieht, werde ich mich wohl für die EOS 500D und Canon EF 28 1.8 USM entscheiden (rein von den Werten und dem Preis)



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Einige Abkürzungen:
> IS - Image Stabilization - Teile der Optik werden schwingend gelagert und können kleinen Rucklern/Zitterern entgegenwirken. Hilfreich.
> USM - Ultraschallmotor - sehr schnelles Fokussieren. Kostet viel..



Wenn ich jetzt richtig verstanden habe, beziehen sich die beiden Funktionen auf das Objektiv. Die Logik für den Autofocus  + Bildstabilisator steckt aber im Body, oder?

Ich weiß nicht, ob es Standard ist / war, aber bei der Cybershot Kamera wurde für den Autofocus ein Lasernetz über das Bild gesetzt. Machen das die Kameras heute immer noch?


----------



## chmee (1. Juni 2009)

Die AF-Logik ist im Body, der Motor aber ist immer noch am Objektiv - un die USM-Antriebe sind pfeilschnell im Gegensatz zu motorisch angetriebenen.
Die Stabilisierung ist im Objektiv (und auch nicht in allen, eben IS). Das machen manche anders (Sony)

Zum Thema Fokus : Ich denke, dass ein IR-Licht die grobe Richtung vorgibt (nach vorne oder nach hinten fokussieren) und dann der Kreuzsensor dem Fokusmotor bescheid sagt, wenn es scharf ist : Nämlich : Der Sensor (AF-Meßfeld) überprüft anhand des Bildes, ob ein Kontrastunterschied maximal erreicht ist. Heisst aber auch, der Fokussensor arbeitet auf Flächen recht schlecht, wenn er keine Kontraste/Kanten vorfindet. Ist jetzt überspitzt ausgedrückt. Aber merk Dir, dass Du die sichersten Fokussierungen bekommst, wenn Du mit dem Sensor auf Kanten fokussierst.

Anleitung 500D - http://files.canon-europe.com/files/soft33608/manual/EOS500D_DE_Flat.pdf
Seite 67 - Tipps zur Meßfeldbestimmung

Jedenfalls, wenn Du weitere Hilfe benötigst, na dann schreibst Du eben 

mfg chmee


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. Juni 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> 1. L-Objektive sind toll. Aber deren technische Vorteile liegen im Profibereich.
> Zudem musst Du Dich als Weiss-Objektiv- oder Rotring-Objektiv-Nutzer immer rechtfertigen oder mit anderen Fotografen schwatzen


Nur mal so aus Interesse: Warum?
Und kann man dann nicht einfach sagen "Das wurde mir empfohlen. Und jetzt verp... Dich!"?


----------



## chmee (1. Juni 2009)

Wie soll man es sagen ...

*L-Objektive* sind robust, staub- und spritzwassergeschützt, schwer - durch mehr Linsen und deren Qualität quasi "immer" scharf. Durch den roten Ring oder durch das weiße Chassis läßt man Kompetenz aufkeimen - oder zu viel Geld. Sie sind schlicht und einfach gut. Die andere Seite der Medaille ist, dass diese Qualität auch Linsen haben, die nur einen Bruchteil kosten, also anstatt 1300Eur nur 400Eur ausgeben. Man ist dem Anspruch ausgeliefert (vor anderen Fotografen), Profi zu sein, das macht das einfache Fotografieren nicht einfacher.. Anspruchshaltung und so..

*Zum Objektivkauf* - bei den "einfachen" Linsen immer einen Test zuhause machen, ob sie sauber fokussieren. Sprich, sitzt der Fokus an der richtigen Stelle. Gliedermaßstab hinlegen, aus etwa 1m Entfernung und 45° Winkel auf einen Punkt (zB 100cm) fokussieren und abdrücken. Sitzt der Fokus nicht richtig, sind Linien davor oder dahinter scharf. Sowas hat den Namen Backfokus oder Frontfokus. Dann zurück in Laden und austauschen. Passiert einfach ab und zu.

Link für die Ausführlichkeit : http://focustestchart.com/chart.html

mfg chmee


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. Juni 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Durch den roten Ring oder durch das weiße Chassis läßt man Kompetenz aufkeimen - oder zu viel Geld. ... Man ist dem Anspruch ausgeliefert (vor anderen Fotografen), Profi zu sein, das macht das einfache Fotografieren nicht einfacher.. Anspruchshaltung und so.



Sei mir nicht bös, aber wenn du dir mehr Gedanken machst über das was andere über dich denken mögen, dann steht bei dir gedanklich vielleicht gar nicht die eigentliche Fotografie im Vordergrund?
Ich habe nur Objektive mit Weißem Chassis und/oder rotem Ring und ich kann mich in vielen Jahren Fotografie nicht daran erinnern, dass mich mal einer komisch angeschaut hätte.



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Sie sind schlicht und einfach gut.


Da gebe ich dir vollumfänglich Recht. 



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Die andere Seite der Medaille ist, dass diese Qualität auch Linsen haben, die nur einen Bruchteil kosten, also anstatt 1300Eur nur 400Eur ausgeben.


Das wiederum möchte ich wirklich stark bezweifeln. Die Frage ist eher, ob jemand bereit ist, für die zusätzliche Qualität einen stolzen Preis zu bezahlen.
Hier ist es auch wichtig, den Begriff "Qualität" überhaupt erstmal zu definieren.
Das geht los bei der optischen Qualität der Linsen und Linsengruppen (Auflösungsvermögen, chromatische Abberation, Vignettierung, asphärischer Schliff), geht dann über die bereitgestellte Lichtstärke (1 oder gar 2 Blenden- bzw. Zeitstufen können in bestimmten Situationen schon eine Menge ausmachen) bis hin zur mechanischen Verarbeitungsqualität (stabile Bauweise, schneller und präziser und leiser Autofokus, kreisrunde Blende für schöne Unschärfewiedergabe).

Es gibt mannigfaltige Unterschiede, die durchaus ihren Preis wert sind.
Die allerdings machen sich natürlich nur dann bemerkbar, wenn man sich ihrer als Fotograf bewusst ist und man sie aktiv nutzen kann. Für den Vollautomatik-Knipser, der ohnehin nur Erinnerungsbildchen "aus der Hüfte" knipsen möchte, sind das irrelevante Dinge.



chmee hat gesagt.:


> ... bei den "einfachen" Linsen immer einen Test zuhause machen, ob sie sauber fokussieren. ... Backfokus oder Frontfokus.


Sehr guter Hinweis! Der Effekt der mangelhaften Schärfekalibrierung ist vorrangig bei den "günstigeren" Objektiven, ich spar mir mal den Begriff "Scherben", zu finden. Hier sind einfach die Toleranzen bei der Produktion zu hoch. Aber nur so können eben die relativ niedrigen Preise erzielt werden. Billiges, nicht asphärisch geschliffenes Glas und Toleranzen bei der Montage der Linsengruppen.

Man könnte es also auch so ausdrücken:
Die teuren und hochwertigen Objektive haben ihren Preis. Dass es auch billige Objektive gibt, muss (sicht- und fühlbare) Gründe haben. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## chmee (2. Juni 2009)

> Die teuren und hochwertigen Objektive haben ihren Preis. Dass es auch billige Objektive gibt, muss (sicht- und fühlbare) Gründe haben.


Jupp. John Ruskin. Aber wie Du es auch zwischen den Zeilen gesagt hast, nicht alle brauchen L-Objektive. Ich bin ein Kritiker des Zuviel-Geldausgebens. Möglicherweise, sehr sicher sogar bei Anfängern in der DSLR-Welt, wird der Mehrwert eines L-Objektivs nicht ausgekostet oder bemerkt werden. Es muß einen Grund für solch eine Linse geben.

Ich bin kein totaler Anfänger, aber Profi bin ich auch nicht, dennoch macht mich sogar die Kit-Scherbe 17-55 recht glücklich. Na gut, mal ne Blende mehr oder 12mm wäre schön.. Aber ich bin glücklich  


> Sei mir nicht bös, aber wenn du dir mehr Gedanken machst über das was andere über dich denken..


Es bleibt nicht aus, wenn man, zB grad' auf dem Karneval der Kulturen, sich plötzlich unter Fotografen verschiedenster Couleur wiederfindet. Abgesehen davon, wenn ich ein weißes hätte, ich würds umspritzen lassen 



> Eigenzitat : Zudem musst Du Dich als Weiss-Objektiv- oder Rotring-Objektiv-Nutzer immer rechtfertigen oder mit anderen Fotografen schwatzen


War auch eher witzig gemeint, hat aber einen kleinen wahren Kern. Daß man sich uU selbst enttäuscht, dass Nix Gescheites rauskommt und soviel Geld dafür bezahlt hat.. Ich habe für mich bemerkt, dass mir 90% der Qualität für 40% des Preises reichen, für die letzten 9,99% muß immer ein Extrabetrag bezahlt werden, den man sich genau überlegen sollte..

Ach ja..


> Begriff "Qualität"


Wenn ich an den Strand gehe um Fotos zu machen, dann vermisse ich den Staubschutz der L-Serie.. Rein Pixelpeeper-Mäßig ist die Serienstreuung bei den preiswerten Objektiven größer, aber auch diese sind in der Lage, pixelscharfe Fotos zu machen (Auflösungsvermögen). CAs sind durch Software kein Problem mehr. Vignettierung sollte an einer Crop auch kein Thema sein. Letztlich ist die Frage ob der Qualität gewissermaßen subjektiv, denn wozu brauche ich den Mercedes, wenn mit dem Ford die mir gewünschte Qualität erreicht wird.  Ich weiß, dass ist eine eigentlich obsolete Diskussion, aber ich neige nunmal bei teuren Produkten gerne mal zu einer zweiten und dritten Überlegung, ob ich es wirklich brauche, ergo wirklich das Geld ausgeben sollte für Etwas, dass ich nicht/zu selten benutzen werde.. 

mfg chmee


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. Juni 2009)

Hi,
vielleicht solte man mal erwähnen dass gute Bilder immer noch der Fotograf und nicht die Kamera macht. Man kann selbst mit einer von der Qualität echt bescheidenen russischen Sucherkamera (Name fällt mir grad nicht ein) noch echt super Aufnahmen machen.
Es spielt halt auch immer der Einsatzgebiet eine Rolle. Und für so gut wie alles kann man auch normale Kameras und Objektive nehmen, ich red jetzt aber nicht von diesen Pocketcams.

Ich halte mich jetzt mal raus was das Objektiv und das Kameramodell angeht.

Gruß


----------



## Leola13 (2. Juni 2009)

Hai,



DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> vielleicht solte man mal erwähnen dass gute Bilder immer noch der Fotograf und nicht die Kamera macht.



Das ist sicherlich der entscheidende Punkt in vielen Bereichen, bzw. bei den meisten "Fotografen". 
Trotzdem hätte ich gerne .....




DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> Ich halte mich jetzt mal raus was das Objektiv und das Kameramodell angeht.



Ich auch ;-] , denn es gibt ausser Canon noch andere Hersteller.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## port29 (3. Juni 2009)

Soo...

ich melde mich mal zurück, ich habe mir jetzt ein paar Kameras angesehen. Die EOS 500D find ich eigentlich ganz gut. Ich habe mal ein paar Testfotos geschossen. Zu Hause war ich dann doch etwas enttäuscht. 

https://ssl.port29.net/Kamera/IMG_0076.JPG
https://ssl.port29.net/Kamera/IMG_0077.JPG
https://ssl.port29.net/Kamera/IMG_0078.JPG

Die Fotos habe ich mit dem 18-55mm Objektiv geschossen, das in dem Kit bei der Kamera dabei ist. 

Ich habe die Fotos einem Kumpel gezeigt. Er meinte, es würde an dem Objektiv liegen. Weil das Objektiv nicht all zu gut und lichtstark ist. Aber mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass der Zoom dieses Objektivs mir nicht so ganz reicht. Gibt es da auch etwas lichtstarkes im Bereich 200mm?


----------



## chmee (3. Juni 2009)

Die Kit-Scherbe ist mit Offenblende 3.5 bei 18mm nicht besonders lichtstark, aber das sagte ich auch nicht  Na gut, gehen wir mal durch, was Dir nicht gefällt.

Bild 0076 - Iso400 - 1/60s - Blende 5.6 - 55mm
Bild 0077 - Iso200 - 1/30s - Blende 3.5 - 18mm
Bild 0078 - Iso400 - 1/60s - Blende 4.0 - 18mm

Du hättest bei Bild 0078 auch 1/15s bei Blende 3.5 schießen können, dank IS. Das wäre also mehr als 4x soviel Licht. In den Ecken sind die CAs zu sehen, welche zB mit Lightroom mit einem Schritt ausgebessert sind. Sie ist noch recht weich, wird aber bei Blende 9-11 schön scharf, das ist übrigens bei "allen" Linsen so.

Aber : Worauf hast Du geachtet, dass Du enttäuscht bist ? Die Ansicht bei 100% ? Pixelpeeping ? Wenn dem so ist, gehörst Du zu den Menschen, die ein L-Objektiv kaufen sollten. Die Einsatzbereiche für 100%-Crops sind aber eingeschränkt, deswegen muss diese Wertung nicht all zu schwer genommen werden (meine Meinung).

mfg chmee

Ach ja, Zooms mit einem großen Bereich sollte man meiden, also nicht auf 18-200 reinfallen, sind eh lichtschwach.

p.s.: Wenn Du die verschiedensten Meinungen zu DSLRs und deren Equip lesen möchtest, dann lies Dich bei http://www.dslr-forum.de ein. Dann ist erstmal alles hinfällig 

Sorry  Noch einer, hast Du Dich mal mit den RAWs beschäftigt, die anstatt eines schnöden 8Bit-OutOfTheCam-jpg einfach mal mit 14Bit und einem Risenspielraum daherkommen ? Lightroom, Aperture oder das RAW-Plugin für Photoshop versuchen..

Oh Cott, noch einer : Die Wahl, ob Canon oder Nikon oder oder oder wird nichts am Eigentlichen ändern. Linsen sind wie sie sind und Chips können was sie können. Eines nicht : Zaubern.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. Juni 2009)

Also wenn du Lichtstarke Objektive möchtest dann soltest du Objektive mit einer Festbrennweite haben und nicht zu einem Vaio Objektiv greifen.
Also bei Ebay bekommt man oft noch alte Objektive mit 1.2, die werden leider heute nicht merh gebaut. Laut einem Händler weil die Chips ja so lichtempfindlich geworden sind, blablabla.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie es bei Canon ist aber bei Nikkon kann man die alten Nikkor noch weiter verwenden.

Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Ich stehe derzeit auch vor der Frage "welche Kamera". 
Da es meine allerste Speigelreflex überhaut wird, sollte sie natürlich auch nicht sonderlich teuer sein.
Zudem kommt noch dass ich auch mit den kompakten (analog und digital) nie viel fotografiert habe.
Halt die üblichen Urlaubsschnappschüsse usw.

Da die bekannten grossen Handelsketten ja nur eine begrenzte Auswahl an Kameras haben und im grossen und ganzen eh das gleiche Sortiment aufweisen (Stichwort: Metro Group), habe ich mich natürlich auch im Internet auf die Suche gemacht.
Dort ist die Auswahl ja schier unbegrenzt. 
Dabei bin ich auch auf die Seite von Heise gestossen (http://www.heise.de/foto/produktdaten/?itemtype=spiegelreflex).
Wenn ich mir dort aber die Testfotos ansehe (sofern vorhanden), muss ich sagen dass ich doch sehr geschockt bin.
Z.B. machen Kameras selbst in der Preisklasse bei rund 2.000 Euro (mir persönlich zu teuer) zum teil schlechtere Bilder als "Billigteile" die nur 300-400 Euro kosten.
Teuer ist also nicht gleich besser. 
Allerdings überzeugen mich die "Billigteile" auch nicht wirklich.
Da fällt die Entscheidung natürlich nicht einfach.
Und die Frage "welches Teleobjektiv" macht die Verwirrung dann perfekt (warum kann bei den Dingern nicht einfach ein Zoomfaktor genannt werden?!  ). 

Zumindest aber bin ich inzwischen davon überzeugt dass man einen Onlinekauf nur dann machen sollte, wenn man zu 100% weiss was man da überhaupt kauft.
Und auch dann nur beim Fachhändler und nicht irgend ein "super Megaschnäppchen" wie man sie in Massen z.B. bei eBay findet, da es sonst evtl. zu Problemen beim Umtausch kommen kann (Stichwort: Gliedermaßstab (danke für den Tip)  ).

Gruss Dr Dau

PS: bei der Planung (Preisobergrenze) sollte man aber auch an das Zubehör denken.
Ein 2. Akku z.B. sollte mit eingeplant werden, evtl. auch noch div. Filterscheiben.
Ein Fernauslöser (kabelgebunden oder schnurlos) kann auch ganz praktisch sein.
Transportbehältnisse (ich bevorzuge Koffer, Taschen haben ein "Flüchtigkeitsrisiko") und ein standsicheres Stativ sollten eh zu der "Grundausstattung" gehören.

PPS: Rolands Fotokurs (Tip aus der Linkliste hier im Fotoforum) ist schon sehr aufschlussreich.
Besonders die Bebilderung lässt einen den Text dabei besser verstehen.

[edit]
Wer noch ein besonders "handliches" Teleobjektiv sucht, der sollte sich mal dieses Teil ansehen. 
[/edit]


----------



## chmee (3. Juni 2009)

> ..die alten Nikkor noch weiter verwenden..


Ja, das geht, macht das Arbeiten aber noch viel schwerer. Eine manuelle Linse wird per Adapter angesteckt, doch den Fokus musst Du selbst einstellen. Und dann ist das Geschrei groß, dass alle Bilder unscharf sind.

Wie es DirtyWorld schon sagte, das Bild macht der Fotograf, nicht die Kamera.



> ..nicht einfach ein Zoomfaktor genannt werden?!


Weil man über diesen nur eine relative Aussage bekommt. Es könnte ja ein 50-500 sein, oder ein 18-180mm, beide haben den Zoomfaktor 10, das eine fängt aber schon recht weitwinklig an, das andere ist dafür weniger ausgelegt. Die Brennweite ist eine klare Aussage.



> ..zum teil schlechtere Bilder als "Billigteile" die nur 300-400 Euro..


Hmm, ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen.. Man muß es so betrachten : Eine Kompaktknippse sollte das fertige Foto auf dem Chip abspeichern, Nachbearbeitung als jpg sehr eingeschränkt. Bei den wertigeren Kameras ist das Format RAW, welches grob einem Negativ entspricht, welches noch in einem weiten Bereich (ohne große Artefakte) nachbearbeitet werden kann / sollte..

Ich kann nur mit meinen beiden vergleichen. Und meine kleine Canon A520 hat zum Schnellschuß gereicht, anmachen, knippsen, ist ok. Wenn aber zB die Lichtverhältnisse nicht mehr reichten, war das Ergebnis katastrophal. Von Freistellung ganz zu schweigen. Bei ISO400 rauschen die Bilder schon ganz schrecklich. An der 1000D kann ich gemütlich mit ISO400 schießen, ohne dass das Rauschen ein künstlerischer Faktor wird. Klar sieht man das Rauschen bei ISO1600 ganz eindeutig, aber bei der hohen Auflösung bleibt auf einem Abzug in 10x15 davon kaum noch was übrig.

Werter port29, vielleicht wird von einer DSLR mehr erwartet, als sie geben kann. Das Fotografieren bleibt eine Kopfgeschichte. Eine DSLR gibt Dir mehr Freiheiten, aber man kann damit auch viel stärker daneben liegen.. Und bei der Wahl der Objektive sollte man sich schon klar sein, was man will. Ob man AL( AvailableLight) als Schwerpunkt nimmt oder Tierfotografie oder Panorama oder oder oder..

Übrigens, als Tasche würde etwas zB wie ein Lowepro Slingshot200 empfehlen. 

mfg chmee

p.s.: Zu Deiner Nachfrage bezüglich mehr Zoom-Spielraum:
http://www.pixel-peeper.com/lenses/canon/

zB
17-85 f4-5.6 - 24-70 f2.8 - 28-80 f2.8-4
Die Auswahl ist groß und auch Canon hat Zooms mit großem Bereich, wie zB das 28-300 f3.6-5.6 L IS USM (Preis ab etwa 2.600Eur). Zur Qualität mag ich nichts sagen, ich habs nie benutzt. Einfach mal stöbern und Bilder schauen..


----------



## port29 (3. Juni 2009)

Hi,

ja, ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich wahrscheinlich tatsächlich immer mehr erwarte, als mir "etwas" geben kann. Wäre aber auch schlimm, wenn es anders herum wäre. 

Vor Rund 30 min habe ich die Bestellung für die EOS 500D losgschickt und erwarte die Kamera dann morgen. Ich bin jetzt wirklich gespannt, wie meine ersten Erfahrungen damit sein werden. Denn bisher hatte ich wirklich nur diese Kompaktkamera, die bei Sonnenschein auch recht gute Bilder liefert. Bevor ich mir jetzt auch ein teueres Objektiv kaufe, sammele ich erstmal die ersten Erfahrungen....



Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Sei mir nicht bös, aber wenn du dir mehr Gedanken machst über das was andere über dich denken mögen, dann steht bei dir gedanklich vielleicht gar nicht die eigentliche Fotografie im Vordergrund?
> Ich habe nur Objektive mit Weißem Chassis und/oder rotem Ring und ich kann mich in vielen Jahren Fotografie nicht daran erinnern, dass mich mal einer komisch angeschaut hätte.



Dazu will ich auch mein Statement abgeben. Wer mich kennt, der weiß, dass ich in der IT Branche zu Hause bin. Und da gehört es einfach zum guten Ton, dass man mit Anzug zu einem Kunden geht (oder z.B. heute mit kurzem Hemd und Krawatte). Auch die IT Ausstattung ist bei mir anders, als bei einigen anderen Leuten. Seit 2,5 Jahren habe ich mein MBP und was anderes kommt für mich auch nicht in Frage (obwohl evtl. günstiger aber gleichgut). Im Server Bereich setze ich seit 2 Jahren auch ausschließlich Sun Hardware ein. Noname Ware mag zwar technisch genauso gut sein, aber die Wirschaft erwartet namenhafte Produkte. 

Was ich damit sagen möchte: Als Profi bin ich gezwungen, bestimmte Erwartungen zu erfüllen. Da die Fotografie aber nur ein Hobby sein wird und ich mich nicht um das "beste" Foto mit irgendwelchen Paparazzi kloppen möchte, sind meine persönlichen Ansprüche in Hinsicht auf das "Image" doch etwas geringer.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Juni 2009)

port29 hat gesagt.:


> Dazu will ich auch mein Statement abgeben. Wer mich kennt, der weiß, dass ich in der IT Branche zu Hause bin. Und da gehört es einfach zum guten Ton, dass man mit Anzug zu einem Kunden geht (oder z.B. heute mit kurzem Hemd und Krawatte). Auch die IT Ausstattung ist bei mir anders, als bei einigen anderen Leuten. Seit 2,5 Jahren habe ich mein MBP und was anderes kommt für mich auch nicht in Frage (obwohl evtl. günstiger aber gleichgut). Im Server Bereich setze ich seit 2 Jahren auch ausschließlich Sun Hardware ein. Noname Ware mag zwar technisch genauso gut sein, aber die Wirschaft erwartet namenhafte Produkte.
> 
> Was ich damit sagen möchte: Als Profi bin ich gezwungen, bestimmte Erwartungen zu erfüllen. Da die Fotografie aber nur ein Hobby sein wird und ich mich nicht um das "beste" Foto mit irgendwelchen Paparazzi kloppen möchte, sind meine persönlichen Ansprüche in Hinsicht auf das "Image" doch etwas geringer.


Ich denke mit dem 2. Paragraphen machst Du den 1 ueberfluessig.
Klar, im professionellen Umfeld (wobei mehr oder weniger egal ist wo) will man eine gute Figur machen um eben ein entsprechendes Image aufzubauen/zu bewahren. Dass heutzutage ITler nicht mehr wie Hippies aussehen sollten ist dabei klar.
Warum Du unbedingt ein MacBook brauchst ist mir unklar, es sei denn Du waerst hauptsaechlich im Design-Bereich taetig, wo ja der Mac doch recht beliebt ist. Nur weil man einen Mac hat ist man noch lange nicht "wichtig".
HP und Dell, um mal 2 zu nennen, sind doch auch grosse Namen, mian kann sich durchaus mit einem HP-Notebook sehen lassen.

Persoenlich hab ich ein IBM ThinkPad (ja, meins hat noch das IBM-Branding, das R60e muesste so ziemlich das letzte Modell mit IBM-Design sein bevor Lenovo angefangen hat da rumzuwursten) und finde dass auch dies  einen durchaus guten Eindruck macht.

Zur Sun-Hardware: Nutzt Du Sparcs oder X86-Hardware? Welches OS laesst Du laufen? Naja, wenn Du Sparcs nutzt bist Du eh relativ beschraenkt in der Auswahl.
Jetzt ist natuerlich die Frage in welcher Groessenordnung die von Dir eingesetzten Server liegen. Aber auch hier, relativ unabhaengig von der Groessenordnung, mag ich IBM.
Wobei ich sagen muss dass dieser Container den Sun letztes Jahr nach Sichuan geschickt hat doch wirklich beeindruckend ist.

Aber zurueck zu meinem Eingangs erwaehnten Grund fuer diesen Post. Du sagst selbst dass Du im professionellen Umfeld so auftreten willst, legst dann aber nach und sagst dass Du im Hobby-Umfeld nicht so viel Wert darauf legst, was ja auch verstaendlich ist, aber den 1. Paragraphen mehr oder weniger ueberfluessig macht, ausser um als Futter fuer meinen Beitrag hier zu dienen.


----------



## port29 (3. Juni 2009)

Naja, der erste Absatz diente wohl eher nur so einer kleinen Einstimmung. 

Ich kann dir auch begründen, wieso ich ein MBP habe und nicht z.B. ein IBM oder Dell. Und ich bin mir sicher, du wirst mir dabei Recht geben. Das MBP ist für mich das Notebook überhaupt. Es ist Schick, es ist leicht und vor allem Leistungsstark. (Okay, die neuen Modelle haben jetzt ein Glossy Display, aber die alten sind OK.) Aber das beste überhaupt: OS X läuft bei mir Monatelang durch, ohne Reboot. Notebook zu, Notebook auf. Es läuft. 



Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Zur Sun-Hardware: Nutzt Du Sparcs oder X86-Hardware? Welches OS laesst Du laufen? Naja, wenn Du Sparcs nutzt bist Du eh relativ beschraenkt in der Auswahl.
> Jetzt ist natuerlich die Frage in welcher Groessenordnung die von Dir eingesetzten Server liegen. Aber auch hier, relativ unabhaengig von der Groessenordnung, mag ich IBM.
> Wobei ich sagen muss dass dieser Container den Sun letztes Jahr nach Sichuan geschickt hat doch wirklich beeindruckend ist.



Ich nutze X86 Hardware mit Solaris 10. Wenn ich heute Abend nach Hause komme, werde ich mal die neue OpenSolaris Version anspielen. Momentan habe ich den Umstieg noch nicht gewagt. Größenordnung sind es immer 4-8 Kerne (4 bei den Älteren Systemen) und 8-64GB RAM. Wobei ich bei den Servern wirklich sagen muss, dass es nicht darauf ankommt, dass die Kisten von Sun sind. Aber wenn ich im RZ bin, macht es schon einen sehr guten Eindruck, dass ein Rack komplett silbern ist mit grünen Lämpchen, die Blinken. Aber bei IBM, HP oder DELL würde es genauso aussehen - eben die namenhaften Hersteller. Andere Recks sehen aus, als hätte da eine Bombe eingeschlagen. Komplett die ganze Herstellerpalette hoch und runter. Die Systeme mögen genauso gut sein, aber damit kann man keinen Beeindrucken.


----------



## chmee (3. Juni 2009)

Du hast mit der 500D nix Falsches gemacht, zur Zeit ist ja der Videohype ganz groß. Guerillafilmer streiten, ob die Qualität der filmenden DSLRs (500D,5DMarkII,D90) alles andere aus dem Rennen schlägt.. Und überwinde die Enttäuschung, wenn die ersten Bilder so gewöhnlich sind. Spiele mit kleinen Blendenwerten (deswegen auch die 50/1.8 als Anfängerempfehlung - preiswert und hoher Spaßfaktor) und überlege Dir, was Du fotografieren möchtest. Nichts ist schlimmer als eine Festplatte voll mit nichtssagenden Bildern, weil man nicht wusste, was man fotografieren möchte. Das Bild entsteht zuerst im Kopf  Schalte die Kamera gleich auf L-Fine mit RAW-Speicherung, dann schau Dir an, was Du alles aus dem RAW rausholen kannst, ohne die sonstigen fiesen Dinge bei 8Bit-Jpg. Versuch Dich gleich im M-Modus, das kostet anfangs viel Zeit, aber die Logik dahinter ist schnell verstanden. Du hast einen eingebauten Blitz, der ist als Hauptquelle - naja, zu lasch - aber als Aufheller in Gegenlichsituationen eine feine Hilfe. Auch an schummrigen Orten kannst Du mit den Tv/Av-Modi und dem Blitz schicke Bilder zaubern..

Viel Spaß vom chmee

**Nachtrag** Das Defocussing betrifft nach einigen Beiträgen im oben genannten Forum auch ab&an die L-Serie. Also nichts mit Auspacken und glücklich sein -> Erstmal Fokus testen 

Beispielbilder zu AL:
ISO800 - 16mm - f2.8 - 1/30s - http://www.flickr.com/photos/32277839@N00/460738738
ISO400 - 24mm - f1.4 - 1/20s - http://www.flickr.com/photos/30822003@N07/3550419671
ISO800 - 24mm - f1.4 - 1/250s - http://www.flickr.com/photos/31887292@N00/3076030757
ISO1600 - 28mm - f1.8 - 1/160s - http://www.flickr.com/photos/39391471@N00/2089513559


----------



## Dr Dau (4. Juni 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Weil man über diesen nur eine relative Aussage bekommt. Es könnte ja ein 50-500 sein, oder ein 18-180mm, beide haben den Zoomfaktor 10, das eine fängt aber schon recht weitwinklig an, das andere ist dafür weniger ausgelegt. Die Brennweite ist eine klare Aussage.


Für das Thema scheint bei Gelegenheit ein eigener Thread angebracht zu sein. 


chmee hat gesagt.:


> Hmm, ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen.. Man muß es so betrachten : Eine Kompaktknippse sollte das fertige Foto auf dem Chip abspeichern, Nachbearbeitung als jpg sehr eingeschränkt. Bei den wertigeren Kameras ist das Format RAW, welches grob einem Negativ entspricht, welches noch in einem weiten Bereich (ohne große Artefakte) nachbearbeitet werden kann / sollte..


Kompaktknippse? Ich rede hier von einer Spiegelreflex.
Und dort bekommt man auch Kameras der untersten Preisklasse (unter 300 Euro als Kit) die als RAW speichern können.
RAW mit einem Nagativ zu vergleichen ist aber schon sehr grob verglichen. 
Immerhin ist zu bedenken das RAW nicht wirklich "roh" ist.
Ein RAW wird schon von der Kamera selbst "modifiziert".
Und dieses auch noch von Hersteller zu Hersteller unterschiedlich.
Ob man mit diesen Rohdaten zufrieden/glücklich ist, kann also nur ein Selbsttest mit dem Wunschmodel zeigen.
Wie auch immer, die Vorteile (aber auch die möglichen Nachteile) von RAW sind mir im grossen und ganzen bekannt.
Ob mir aber nicht evtl. doch schon JPEG reicht, wird sich auch erst bei einem Selbsttest zeigen. 


chmee hat gesagt.:


> Und meine kleine Canon A520 hat zum Schnellschuß gereicht, anmachen, knippsen, ist ok. Wenn aber zB die Lichtverhältnisse nicht mehr reichten, war das Ergebnis katastrophal.


Das Problem kenne ich von meiner kompakten. 
Outdoor geht es einigermassen, aber Indoor geht ohne "Festbeleuchtung" eigentlich garnichts.


chmee hat gesagt.:


> Übrigens, als Tasche würde etwas zB wie ein Lowepro Slingshot200 empfehlen.


Die Tasche ist zwar ganz praktisch (rucksackähnlich), besonders wenn man nicht an einem festen Platz ist sondern "on tour".
Aber dadurch dass man sie einfach vor den Bauch ziehen kann, ist man doch schnell dazu geneigt sie nicht abzusetzen um etwas heraus zu holen.
Dabei kann es natürlich auch passieren dass versehentlich etwas heraus fällt.
Ich möchte es mir lieber nicht vorstellen was z.B. mit dem teuren Zweitobjektiv passiert wenn es z.B. auf die harten Gehwegplatten fällt. 
Ich glaube ich würde mich dann an Ort und Stelle selbst erschiessen. 


chmee hat gesagt.:


> p.s.: Zu Deiner Nachfrage bezüglich mehr Zoom-Spielraum:
> http://www.pixel-peeper.com/lenses/canon/
> 
> zB
> ...


Meinst Du mich?
Aus den Bildern bzw. den Daten lässt sich nicht ersehen aus welcher Entfernung die Bilder geschossen wurden.
Daher sind die Bilder für mich, wenn man von den Qualitätsaussagen der Kameras/Objektive mal absieht, nichts aussagend.


----------



## chmee (4. Juni 2009)

Moin Dr Dau, der Beitrag war auch allgemein gehalten und ich wollte port29 bisschen unter die Arme greifen, einen Weg weisen, ohne eine explizite Empfehlung auszusprechen. Er fragte auch explizit nach mehr als einem 18-55.

*Zum Rucksack :* Der hat diese Seitenöffnung, wenn man den vom Rücken auf den Bauch zieht, ist die Öffnung oben und Du kommst eigentlich an alles ran. Was ich an ihm liebe, ist genau diese Eigenschaft. Sinnvoll gepackt hast Du die Objektive sofort im Zugriff ohne Angst zu haben, es würde Dir etwas rausfallen.

*Zu den Bildern* : Die sind als Beispiel für die Lichtempfindlichkeit jener Objektive gedacht. Stichwort Available Light. Aus den Brennweiten kann man schon grob schätzen, wo der Fotograf stand.

*Brennweite/Zoomfaktor *: Ach, da können wir auch hier weitermachen, so sehr OT sind wir ja nicht..

*zum Th. RAW* : Die Modifizierung durch den Bildchip lassen sich ganz gut in der Kamera neutralisieren. Ich schieße meine Bilder grundsätzlich ohne igrendwelche Motivfarb-Presets oder Schärfungswerte. Und ich finde schon, dass man ein RAW als Negativ-Pendant ansehen darf. 14Bit Farbtiefe/Dynamik sind im Gegensatz zu einem 8Bit-Jpg ein himmelweiter Unterschied.


> ..Ob mir aber nicht evtl. doch schon JPEG reicht, wird sich auch erst bei einem Selbsttest zeigen..


Ich wette, wenn Du erstmal RAW-Luft geschnuppert hast, wirst Du es nicht mehr missen wollen. 

Morgendliche Grüße aus Berlin - chmee


----------



## Martin Schaefer (4. Juni 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Wer noch ein besonders "handliches" Teleobjektiv sucht, der sollte sich mal dieses Teil ansehen.



Hm, Festbrennweiten sind so unflexibel. Ich nehm da lieber ein Zoom zur Hand. 
http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/companies/nikon/nikkoresources/zoomsMF/12001700mm.htm


----------



## port29 (4. Juni 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/robotdan/2089513559/meta/

Also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass mich dieses Bild doch etwas erstaunt hat. Ich habe natürlich auch so einige Erfahrungsberichte im Internet gelesen und dort waren viele der Meinung, dass ab ISO 800 die aufgenommenen Bilder doch etwas rauschen. ISO 1600 und 32000 seien kaum zu gebrauchen. Deshalb frage ich mich momentan, in wie weit man hier mit Photoshop nachgeholfen hat. 

Die Kamera ist bei mir übrigens gerade angekommen, gerade wird der Akku geladen. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, wann ich mit der Kamera losziehen kann. Denn in der Familie gibt es zur Zeit "Stress"


----------



## chmee (4. Juni 2009)

Dr Dau, ich greife nochmal Dein ps auf:


> PS: bei der Planung (Preisobergrenze) sollte man aber auch an das Zubehör denken.
> Ein 2. Akku z.B. sollte mit eingeplant werden, evtl. auch noch div. Filterscheiben.
> Ein Fernauslöser (kabelgebunden oder schnurlos) kann auch ganz praktisch sein.
> Transportbehältnisse (ich bevorzuge Koffer, Taschen haben ein "Flüchtigkeitsrisiko") und ein standsicheres Stativ sollten eh zu der "Grundausstattung" gehören.


Einen *2.Akku* habe ich bis jetzt -als Hobbyfotograf- noch nicht vermisst, das Ding hält ewig  *Fernauslöser*, schicke Idee, aber da ging es bis jetzt auch ohne..*Transportbehältnis* - Deswegen dieser meine Rucksack, wo ich nichts abstelle, sondern entweder vor oder hinter mir - jedenfalls am Körper habe. *Stative* können so verdammt teuer sein, wenn man sie mitnehmen möchte, ein Durchschnittsstativ ist schnell gekauft, aber die Lust auf das Stativmitnehmen verflüchtigt sich, wenn man die Unhandlichkeit und das Gewicht betrachtet. Soll es leicht und klein sein, geht es um Preise ab etwa 250Eur für ein Manfrotto oder auch 700Eur für ein Gitzo. Einfach mal nach Carbon Stativ suchen, ich hatte zum Testen das Gitzo GT1932 Basalt zur Hand. Was ich an diesem so toll fand, war -neben dem Gewicht und der Packgröße- die Gewindearretierung an den Beinen anstatt der Schnappverschlüsse.

*@port29* : Sagen wir es mal so, Rauschen tritt auch bei ISO100 auf, dort, wo es zu dunkel ist. Spätestens, wenn man es am Rechner ein bissel aufhellt, hat man die ganzen Ameisen. Deswegen gibt man sich redliche Mühe, schon beim Schuss viel Helligkeit einzufangen und uU am Rechner abzudunkeln. Na klar wird das Rauschen bei höheren ISO-Werten schlimmer, aber es ist "kontrollierbar". Zudem kann man das Rauschen über kleinskalieren einigermaßen rausrechnen, für einen 10x15 Abzug brauchst Du auch keine 15MP. 

mfg chmee


----------



## Martin Schaefer (4. Juni 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> *zum Th. RAW* : Die Modifizierung durch den Bildchip lassen sich ganz gut in der Kamera neutralisieren. Ich schieße meine Bilder grundsätzlich ohne igrendwelche Motivfarb-Presets oder Schärfungswerte. Und ich finde schon, dass man ein RAW als Negativ-Pendant ansehen darf. 14Bit Farbtiefe/Dynamik sind im Gegensatz zu einem 8Bit-Jpg ein himmelweiter Unterschied.



... und selbst wenn du mit Motivfarb-Presets oder Schärfeanhebung fotografierst, in den RAW Daten wird dabei gar nichts manipuliert. Die RAW Daten sind RAW und sind wie du ja auch schon sagst, sehr gut mit Negativen vergleichbar, da sie erst im RAW-Konverter dann "entwickelt" werden.


----------



## chmee (4. Juni 2009)

Ach ja, Stimmt ja, diese Daten werden als Meta-Daten an das Programm wietergegeben - in meinem Fall Lightroom.

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (4. Juni 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Er fragte auch explizit nach mehr als einem 18-55.


Oh, das habe ich dann wohl überlesen. 


chmee hat gesagt.:


> *Zum Rucksack :* Der hat diese Seitenöffnung, wenn man den vom Rücken auf den Bauch zieht, ist die Öffnung oben und Du kommst eigentlich an alles ran. Was ich an ihm liebe, ist genau diese Eigenschaft. Sinnvoll gepackt hast Du die Objektive sofort im Zugriff ohne Angst zu haben, es würde Dir etwas rausfallen.


Natürlich habe ich mir die Tasche angesehen, z.B. hier.
Und wie zu sehen ist, lässt sie sich auch noch weiter öffnen.
Somit würde also auch die Gefahr bestehen dass etwas rauspurzelt. 
Ob nun durch eigene Dummheit, Ungeduld, nicht sinnvoll gepackt oder sonstwas, lassen wir mal dahingestellt.
Einen Koffer hingegen legt man wegen seiner unhandlichkeit (eigentlich) schon automatisch ab.
Sowohl Tasche als auch Koffer haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile.
Und im Zweifel kann man sich ja auch beides Zulegen. 
Daher denke ich dass wir das Thema Tasche vs. Koffer hier als eine Art "Glaubensfrage" beenden können. 


chmee hat gesagt.:


> *Zu den Bildern* : ..... Aus den Brennweiten kann man schon grob schätzen, wo der Fotograf stand.


Wenn man schon Erfahrungen hat, dann sicherlich.
Aber als Anfänger sieht es schon ganz anders aus. 


chmee hat gesagt.:


> *Brennweite/Zoomfaktor *: Ach, da können wir auch hier weitermachen, so sehr OT sind wir ja nicht.


Dann will ich es mal an einem Beispiel verdeutlichen:
Angenommen z.B. ein Auto steht 500m entfernt.
Nun will ich es so aufnehmen als wenn es nur 50m entfernt wäre.
Ich müsste es also 10-fach "vergrössern".
Aber wie kann ich nun ausrechnen was für eine Brennweite ich brauche?! 


chmee hat gesagt.:


> *zum Th. RAW* : ..... 14Bit Farbtiefe/Dynamik sind im Gegensatz zu einem 8Bit-Jpg ein himmelweiter Unterschied.


Da gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht. 


chmee hat gesagt.:


> Ich wette, wenn Du erstmal RAW-Luft geschnuppert hast, wirst Du es nicht mehr missen wollen.


Wie gesagt, sowas wird dann ein Praxistest zeigen.
Das Problem ist halt dass die mitgelieferte Software i.d.R nur für Windows (evtl. auch für Mac) ist.
Darum bin ich (Linux) auf Drittanbieter angewiesen.
Da die Hersteller ihre Technik aber nicht oder nur zum Teil offenlegen, *kann* es passieren dass ich ein RAW nicht (in z.B. GIMP) importiert bekomme.
In dem Fall komme ich möglicherweise um JPEG nicht herum.
Aber auch dieses wird ein Praxistest zeigen. 
Im Zweifel wird halt JPEG genommen und gut ist. 



Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Hm, Festbrennweiten sind so unflexibel. Ich nehm da lieber ein Zoom zur Hand.
> http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/companies/nikon/nikkoresources/zoomsMF/12001700mm.htm


Hehehe, auch ganz "nett" das Teil. 



port29 hat gesagt.:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/robotdan/2089513559/meta/
> 
> Also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass mich dieses Bild doch etwas erstaunt hat.


Warum erstaunt?
Wenn Du Dir das Bild mal in der vollen Auflösung ansiehst, dann erkennst Du das Rauschen ganz deutlich.
Besonders im mittelhellen Bereich (z.B. auf dem Verkehrsschild).


port29 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe natürlich auch so einige Erfahrungsberichte im Internet gelesen und dort waren viele der Meinung, dass ab ISO 800 die aufgenommenen Bilder doch etwas rauschen. ISO 1600 und 32000 seien kaum zu gebrauchen.


Das habe ich auch gelesen.
Ich habe aber auch gelesen dass bei über 6 MP die Qualität sinken soll.
Bei einem 10x15 Abzug sind 6 MP auch weit mehr als ausreichend. 
Bei einem vollflächigen DIN A4 Ausdruck sieht es aber schon wieder ganz anders aus.
Da müssten 6 MP hochskalliert werden, womit dann wieder die Qualität in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden würde.


port29 hat gesagt.:


> Die Kamera ist bei mir übrigens gerade angekommen, gerade wird der Akku geladen.


Oh, das ging aber fix.
Dann mal Glückwunsch und viel Spass mit dem neuen Spielzeug. 
Hoffen wir dass die Kamera Deinen Ansprüchen genügt. 


chmee hat gesagt.:


> Einen *2.Akku* habe ich bis jetzt -als Hobbyfotograf- noch nicht vermisst, das Ding hält ewig


Einen 2. Akku muss man sich ja nicht sofort kaufen, dennnoch könnte er  evtl. notwendig sein.


chmee hat gesagt.:


> *Fernauslöser*, schicke Idee, aber da ging es bis jetzt auch ohne.


Notfalls  gibt es ja auch noch den Selbstauslöser.
Hängt halt vom Verwendungszweck ab.
Wenn man z.B. sich ständig selbst fotografiert, dann ist ein Fernauslöser sicherlich angenehmer als ständig hin und her zu rennen. 
Ich bin so schön, ich bin so toll, ich bin der Anton aus Tirol. *sing* 


chmee hat gesagt.:


> *Stative* können so verdammt teuer sein, wenn man sie mitnehmen möchte, ein Durchschnittsstativ ist schnell gekauft, aber die Lust auf das Stativmitnehmen verflüchtigt sich, wenn man die Unhandlichkeit und das Gewicht betrachtet. Soll es leicht und klein sein, geht es um Preise ab etwa 250Eur für ein Manfrotto oder auch 700Eur für ein Gitzo. Einfach mal nach Carbon Stativ suchen, ich hatte zum Testen das Gitzo GT1932 Basalt zur Hand. Was ich an diesem so toll fand, war -neben dem Gewicht und der Packgröße- die Gewindearretierung an den Beinen anstatt der Schnappverschlüsse.


Ich habe noch ein Stativ aus meiner Hi8 Zeit (möge die Cam in frieden ruhen  ).
Ein Hama "Alpha 63", länge 65-157cm, Gewicht 1820g (Aluminium), Preis: 199,- DM (damals ein echtes Schnäppchen  ).
Es müsste irgendwo so zwischen 15 und 20 Jahre alt sein.
In der dazu angeschaften Stativtasche lässt es sich wunderbar transportieren. 
Zugegeben, es ist nicht sonderlich "verwackelungsfest", aber sicherlich besser als garkeins. 
Und mit einem "normalen" Objektiv sicherlich auch ausreichend.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (4. Juni 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Angenommen z.B. ein Auto steht 500m entfernt.
> Nun will ich es so aufnehmen als wenn es nur 50m entfernt wäre.
> Ich müsste es also 10-fach "vergrössern".
> Aber wie kann ich nun ausrechnen was für eine Brennweite ich brauche?!



Wenn du mit deinen Augen irgendwas siehst, dann immer mit einer "Festbrennweite".
Dummerweise haben wir ja kein Zoom ... verflixt. 

Was ist nun unsere Brennweite, die sogenannte Normalbrennweite.
Grob gesagt ist sie knapp unter 50mm bezogen auf das 35mm Kleinbildformat.
Die Normalbrennweite lässt sich mit Hlfe des guten alten Pythagoras aus der Größe der Aufnahmefläche errechnen. Die Normalbrennweite entspricht nämlich der Diagonalen der Aufnahmefläche.


Kleinbildformat (36mm x 24mm):
Normalbrennweite = ca. 43,3mm
10-fache Vergrößerung = 433mm

APS-C Format (25,1mm x 16,7mm):
Normalbrennweite = ca. 30,1mm
10-fache Vergrößerung = 301mm

Gruß
Martin


----------



## chmee (4. Juni 2009)

> Angenommen z.B. ein Auto steht 500m entfernt.
> Nun will ich es so aufnehmen als wenn es nur 50m entfernt wäre.
> Ich müsste es also 10-fach "vergrössern".
> Aber wie kann ich nun ausrechnen was für eine Brennweite ich brauche?!


Man gehe erstmal davon aus, dass die normale Augensicht der 35mm43mm Brennweite entspricht
 (27mm bei Crop 1,6 Nicht erschlagen, ist jetzt einfach dividiert durch Crop, kein Pytha),
dann ergibt sich eine zehnfache Vergrößerung bei 430mm Vollformat oder knapp 270mm Crop.

Übrigens ergibt sich nicht das Gefühl, es würde nur 50m entfernt stehen, ich sag mal, das ist unglücklich ausgedrückt 

*Hups, ich bin jetzt von 35mm und nicht 50mm/43mm ausgegangen..*

Link : http://www.movie-college.de/filmschule/kamera/normalbrennweite.htm
Hier wird 43mm gesagt..

mfg chmee


----------



## port29 (4. Juni 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Warum erstaunt?
> Wenn Du Dir das Bild mal in der vollen Auflösung ansiehst, dann erkennst Du das Rauschen ganz deutlich.
> Besonders im mittelhellen Bereich (z.B. auf dem Verkehrsschild).



Oh tut mir leid, ich habe nur dieses "normale" Bild gesehen und nicht das Original. 

Die Tasche ist allerdings nichts für mich. Denn ich habe in der Regel immer ein Rücksack mit meinem Notebook dabei.


----------



## Dr Dau (4. Juni 2009)

@Martin&chmee, nun verwirrt ihr mich aber.
Der eine sagt ~300mm und der andere sagt ~200mm.

@port29, muss Dir ja nicht leid tun. 

Klar, wenn Du schon einen Rucksack auf dem Rücken hast, ist die von chmee genannte Tasche natürlich unpassend. 
Aber hoffentlich "schmeisst" Du die Kamera (und ggf. das Zubehör) nicht mit in den Rucksack.
Wäre doch schade um Dein schönes MacBook wenn es verkratzt wird. 
Einfach mal bei div. Händlern umschauen, die Auswahl an Taschen mit Schultergurt (da stört auch der Rucksack nicht) ist gross genug.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (4. Juni 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> @Martin&chmee, nun verwirrt ihr mich aber.
> Der eine sagt ~300mm und der andere sagt ~200mm.



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bildwinkel#Normalbrennweite


----------



## chmee (4. Juni 2009)

Ja, sry, revidiere nochmals; Hier das Zitat aus dem Wiki-Link :


> *Beim Kleinbildformat von 36 mm x 24 mm ergibt sich somit die Normalbrennweite zu: .. 43,33mm*
> Ein Objektiv, das an einem bestimmten Aufnahmeformat einen Bildwinkel um die 50° zeigt, wird deshalb als Normalobjektiv - bezogen auf das Aufnahmeformat - bezeichnet.



mfg chmee


----------



## Martin Schaefer (4. Juni 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Ja, sry, revidiere nochmals ...



Kein Problem, überhaupt kein Problem.
Und zwar, weil auch das lediglich eine Faustregel ist für das, was wir mit unseren Augen als Blickfeld wahrnehmen. In Wahrheit ist die Angelegenheit höchst kompliziert, weil unser Auge sich ständig bewegt, das Blickfeld nicht hart abschließt, sondern zum Rand hin unscharf, undeutlich wird. Auch die Farbwahrnehmung ist auf einen sehr engen Bereich beschränkt bei uns und ändert sich massiv abhängig vom vorhandenen Licht.

Also alles halb so wild. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Dr Dau (4. Juni 2009)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bildwinkel#Normalbrennweite


Oh ha, dann ist in diesem Wiki das Mass (27,1mm) für APS-C ja verkehrt. 


Ich fasse mal zusammen:
KB 36mm x 24mm = 43,3mm (Normal-)Brennweite
APS-C 25,1mm x 16,7mm = 31,1mm Brennweite
Four-Third liegt abhängig vom Format = ca. bei 21,6mm Brennweite

Um auch schnell mal im Kopf nachrechnen zu könne, würde ich mir also 30mm (APS-C) bzw. 20mm (Four-Third) einprägen (man muss ja nicht zuuuu kleinlich sein  ).
Für eine 10-fache Vergrösserung würde ich also auf 300mm bzw. 200mm Brennweite kommen.

Soweit korrekt?

Aber was für eine Rolle spielt nun noch der Cropfaktor?
Brauche ich ihn denn noch?

Und wenn ich den Cropfaktor noch brauche, ist es dann so richtig?
APS-C --> ca. 188mm Brennweite
Four-Third --> 100mm Brennweite

[edit]


Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Kein Problem, überhaupt kein Problem.
> Und zwar, weil auch das lediglich eine Faustregel ist für das, was wir mit unseren Augen als Blickfeld wahrnehmen. In Wahrheit ist die Angelegenheit höchst kompliziert, weil unser Auge sich ständig bewegt, das Blickfeld nicht hart abschließt, sondern zum Rand hin unscharf, undeutlich wird. Auch die Farbwahrnehmung ist auf einen sehr engen Bereich beschränkt bei uns und ändert sich massiv abhängig vom vorhandenen Licht.


Nicht zu vergessen dass kein Mensch dem anderen gleicht.
Klartext: nicht jeder hat das gleiche Blickfeld. 
Von den Leuten mit einem echten "Tunnelblick" mal ganz abgesehen.
[/edit]


----------



## chmee (4. Juni 2009)

> Oh ha, dann ist in diesem Wiki das Maß (27,1mm) für APS-C ja verkehrt.


 Wäre mal einer genaueren Betrachtung wert, denn sonst würden ja alle 1,6-Cropper ständig falsch gerechnet haben.. Bei mir ist 43,3 / 1,6 =~27mm

Siehe auch Wiki APS-C

Wenn die Brennweite des Objektivs im KB-Äquivalent angegeben ist, Ja. Bei Canon ist es so und bei Nikon auch. Da müsste man mal schauen, ob die Hersteller von FourThirds-Kameras/Objektiven etwas dazu schreiben..

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (4. Juni 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Wäre mal einer genaueren Betrachtung wert, denn sonst würden ja alle 1,6-Cropper ständig falsch gerechnet haben.. Bei mir ist 43,3 / 1,6 =~27mm


Sehe ich genauso.
Ich komme nach der verlinkten Formel auf gerundete 31,1mm.
Somit würde sich im Verhältnis zum Kleinbildformat ein gerundeter Cropfaktor von 1,4 ergeben.


chmee hat gesagt.:


> Wenn die Brennweite des Objektivs im KB-Äquivalent angegeben ist, Ja.


Über den Satz muss ich erstmal eine Nacht drüber schlafen. 

[edit]
So, nun wollte ich es nochmal wissen.....
Es gibt in PHP die tolle Funktion hypot(), die genau dazu da ist für ein Rechteckt die Diagonale aus den Schenkelmassen zu berechnen. 

Die (nicht gerundeten) Ergebnisse lauten:

```
Kleinbild: 36mm x 24mm = 43.2666153056mm Diagonale
APS-C: 25,1mm x 16,7mm = 30.1479684224mm Diagonale
Cropfaktor: 1.43514198699 (Kleinbild geteilt durch APS-C)
```
[/edit]


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. Juni 2009)

Ich finde es ja super, dass ihr es genau wissen wollt. 
Eure Berechnungen sind völlig korrekt und der Brennweitenverlängerungsfaktor von APS-C gegenüber Kleinbild-Vollformat ist tatsächlich rund 1,43

Was sagt uns das nun, wenn wir wissen, dass bestimmte Kameras aber einen Faktor von 1,6 haben?
Ha, genau. Die haben gar kein APS-C Format, sondern noch kleiner. 
Im Falle von Canon (z.B. EOS 500D, 50D): 22.3 x 14,9mm ... entspr. 1.6
Im Falle von Nikon (z.B. D90, D60): 23,6 x 15,8mm ... entspr. 1.5

Wir können also auch weiterhin unseren Grundkenntnissen in Mathe vertrauen. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Dr Dau (5. Juni 2009)

Na, dann bin ich ja erstmal beruhigt. *Schweiss von der Stirn wisch*


----------



## port29 (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,

nach den ersten Tagen mit meiner DSLR wollte ich mich mal wieder hier zurückmelden. Ich habe nun ein paar Fotos mit der Kamera geschossen und bin ehrlich gesagt ganz glücklich damit. 

Ich habe jetzt mal zwei Fotos meines Wagens geschossen und hochgeladen. 

https://ssl.port29.net/Kamera/IMG_0367.JPG
https://ssl.port29.net/Kamera/IMG_0384.JPG

Ich finde die Bilder jetzt einigermaßen gelungen (ja, der Wagen hätte auch sauberer sein können), bis auf zwei Kleinigkeiten. Im ersten Bild ist oben links das "Halten verboten" Schild. Es hat aus irgendwelchen Gründen eine sehr starke Farbe. In der Realität wirkt das Schild nicht so. Was kann man dagegen machen oder was würdet ihr dagegen machen? 

In dem zweiten Bild sieht man mein Spiegelbild . Gibt es da irgendwelche geheimen Tricks? Oder geht man da wieder in PS ran  und retuschiert sich weg?


----------



## mAu (25. Juni 2009)

Trick 17: Polfilter. Gute kosten jedoch auch gut Geld. Ich hab für meinen 58mm Filter gut 70 € gelassen. Für größere Gewinde wirds dann teurer.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. Juni 2009)

Entweder das oder sich einen leicht bewölkten Tag raussuchen  . Bezihungsweise eben nciht gerade zur Mittagszeit die Fotos schiesen. Dann würde dir auch die Textur des Untergrundes nicht wegfliegen.
Zu deinem Spiegelbild gibt es nur zu sagen wenn dus  weghaben möchtest wähle eine andere Perspektive aus der du nicht gespiegelt wirst, oder du mußt das Bild unschärfer fotografieren oder aber du retuschirst, was jetzt bei dem kleinen Spiegelbild 3 min. dauert.

Was die Farbe betrift so kannst du verscuhen einen anderen Farbraum in der Kamera einzustellen, aber je nach dem welche Kamera du jetzt hast solltest du Adobe oder sRGB verwenden.
Damit wird dein Schild aber warscheinlich trotzdem rotstichig. Wenn es dir um solche Genauigkeiten geht wirst du um eine selektive Farbkorrrektur nicht rumkommen.

Gruß


----------



## Martin Schaefer (25. Juni 2009)

Solange du deine Fotos nicht ausdrücklich für Print (Offsetdruck) fotografierst, lass den Farbraum lieber auf sRGB. Dieser Farbraum hat sich als Standard etabliert. Selbst ohne kalibrierten Monitor und ohne regelmäßige Überprüfung von Kalibrierung und Farbmanagement wirst du auf den meisten einigermaßen brauchbaren Monitoren gute bis sehr gute Ergebnisse haben.
Wenn überhaupt irgendwas anders machen, dann RAW fotografieren. Dann hast du es in der digitalen Dunkelkammer noch alles im Griff.

Wenn dir das übertrieben kräftige Rot öfter auffällt, dann schau mal in den Tiefen der Kameraeinstellungen, ob du da (natürlich nur für JPG) die Farbeinstellungen justieren kannst.. Oft sind in den Kameras sowohl Schärfe, als auch Farbsättigung großzügig eingestellt, weil der Unwissende bekanntermaßen "bunt" klasse findet. 

Und dann noch zu dem Polfilter.
Polfilter sind eine tolle Erfindung und in Maßen genossen kann so ein Filter sehr hilfreich sein. Aber bitte nicht bei Autolack. Wenn du dein Auto mal irgendwann 5.000 Euro unter Preis verramschen willst, dann machst du mit einem Polfilter den Lack schön matt. 
Also ran an den Computer und dein Spiegelbild wegstempeln.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## chmee (25. Juni 2009)

Wenn man nicht genau weiß, wozu AdobeRGB, immer schön bei sRGB bleiben 

Trick 18 : Hohe Brennweite nehmen, damit die Spiegelung Deiner Selbst entsprechend klein ist, weil Du ja zB 60m entfernt stehst 

mfg chmee


----------



## port29 (25. Juni 2009)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Solange du deine Fotos nicht ausdrücklich für Print (Offsetdruck) fotografierst, lass den Farbraum lieber auf sRGB. Dieser Farbraum hat sich als Standard etabliert. Selbst ohne kalibrierten Monitor und ohne regelmäßige Überprüfung von Kalibrierung und Farbmanagement wirst du auf den meisten einigermaßen brauchbaren Monitoren gute bis sehr gute Ergebnisse haben.
> Wenn überhaupt irgendwas anders machen, dann RAW fotografieren. Dann hast du es in der digitalen Dunkelkammer noch alles im Griff.



Ich fotografiere momentan sowohl mit einer JPG + RAW Dateispeicherung. Die hochgeladene Datei war die JPG Ausgabe der Kamera. Ich habe mittlerweile eine neue Version des Fotos, nach einer kleinen Farbkorrektur und einer digitalen Autowäsche.

Das kräftige Rot taucht - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - bei den Schildern auf. Die restlichen Rot-Töne finde ich in Ordnung. Vielleicht liegt es auch an der Beschichtung des Schildes. Naja, mit einer kleinen PS Retusche bekommt man so etwas schnell in den Griff.



Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Und dann noch zu dem Polfilter.
> Polfilter sind eine tolle Erfindung und in Maßen genossen kann so ein Filter sehr hilfreich sein. Aber bitte nicht bei Autolack. Wenn du dein Auto mal irgendwann 5.000 Euro unter Preis verramschen willst, dann machst du mit einem Polfilter den Lack schön matt.



Es ist jetzt zwar OT, aber als ich mir den Wagen ausgesucht habe, stand in dem Audi Autohaus ein TT in Matt Schwarz. Der Wagen sah so grässlich aus. Furchtbar! Ich weiß nicht, wie sich jemand so etwas kaufen könnte. 



Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Also ran an den Computer und dein Spiegelbild wegstempeln.



Jupp, aber das wegstempeln kommt erst morgen. Ich liege gerade mit meinem Notebook schon im Bettchen und möchte den Akku nicht unnötig mit PS belästigen. 



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Trick 18 : Hohe Brennweite nehmen, damit die Spiegelung Deiner Selbst entsprechend klein ist, weil Du ja zB 60m entfernt stehst



japp, das ist eine sehr gute Idee. Nur leider scheitert das - zumindest derzeit - am fehlenden Teleobjektiv. Ich habe momentan nur zwei, das Standardobjektiv und das 1.8er mit einer 50mm Brennweite.


----------



## chmee (26. Juni 2009)

Pedanterie-Modus AN : *Nenn es lieber 50er mit ner 1.8er Blende* 

Hast Du damit schon gespielt ?
Schalte auf M und nimm Dein Serverrack bei 1.8 oder bissel höher ins Visier 

mfg chmee


----------



## chmee (3. Juli 2009)

Übrigens, *Dr Dau* (hab grad nochmal hier rumgelesen), Deine Angst bezüglich des ungewollten Weiteröffnens des Rucksacks (Lowepro Slinghsot 200AW) ist unbegründet, es gibt da zwei weitere Hakenverschlüsse, die das unterbinden sollen und auch tun  Hat sich im Praxistest als absolut tauglich erwiesen (letztens ein Platzregen damit durchwandert, die eingebaute Regenplane ist ausgezeichnet), könnte aber einfach zu klein sein. Bei mehr Equp würde ich dann wohl auch eher zu einem "normalen" Fotorucksack greifen. Ansonsten stand bei mir noch Kata zur Dispo, aber langer Rede kurzer Sinn, hier ist ein langer Thread zu dem Thema.

Hier im Bild links an der Kante zu sehen :






@*port29* : Wie gehts Dir denn nun mit Deinem Neuerwerb ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (3. Juli 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Deine Angst bezüglich des ungewollten Weiteröffnens des Rucksacks (Lowepro Slinghsot 200AW) ist unbegründet, es gibt da zwei weitere Hakenverschlüsse, die das unterbinden sollen und auch tun


War auf den Bildern, die ich mir angesehen habe, nicht ersichtlich.
Man sollte sich diese Tasche (oder eine andere) wohl besser in natura ansehen. 


chmee hat gesagt.:


> Hat sich im Praxistest als absolut tauglich erwiesen (letztens ein Platzregen damit durchwandert, die eingebaute Regenplane ist ausgezeichnet), könnte aber einfach zu klein sein.


Über die Regenplane mache ich mir weniger Gedanken.
Ich bin eh nicht mehr so gut zu fuss (nach bereits ca. 500m "Fussmarsch" bekomme ich Rückenschmerzen )..... ich bin also nie weit weg vom Auto.
Und wenn ich mit dem Moped/Fahrrad unterwegs bin, habe ich immer ein Regenponcho dabei (so ist auch mein Rucksack geschützt). 


chmee hat gesagt.:


> Bei mehr Equp würde ich dann wohl auch eher zu einem "normalen" Fotorucksack greifen.


Eine Tasche/einen Koffer hole ich mir eh erst dann wenn mein Equipment vollständig ist, damit ich überhaupt erstmal weiss wieviel Platz ich brauche. 


chmee hat gesagt.:


> Ansonsten stand bei mir noch Kata zur Dispo, aber langer Rede kurzer Sinn, hier ist ein langer Thread zu dem Thema.


Danke für den Link.
Ich habe ihn erstmal zu den Bookmarks gepackt..... ist mir im Moment "etwas" zu lang zum lesen.


----------



## port29 (5. Juli 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> @*port29* : Wie gehts Dir denn nun mit Deinem Neuerwerb ?



Kurz gesagt: Ich bin mit der Kamera zufrieden!
Ich habe jetzt die EOS 500D mit dem Standard 18-58mm Objektiv. Dann habe ich mir noch ein 50mm f/1.8 Objektiv dazugekauft + UV Filter und zu guter letzt die Tasche. Es ist jetzt eine Canon Deluxe Gadget Tasche 10EG geworden.

Als nächstes steht bei mir der Kauf eines Stativs an. *grml* ich befürchte, dass diese ganze Kamerageschichte zu einer Sucht werden kann. 

Die Fotos der Kamera finde ich wirklich gut, vor allem die Fotos, die ich mit dem lichtstarken Objektiv geschossen habe. Womit ich nicht zufrieden bin, ist die JPG Ausgabe der Kamera. Vor allem die dunkleren Farbtöne sind mir da nicht so stark genug, Deshalb schieße ich die Fotos stets in beiden Formaten, RAW + JPEG.

Ein Kumpel meinte letztens zu mir, dass an einer *D*SLR tatsächlich das D das beste ist. Man kann Fotos schießen ohne Ende und auf dem Rechner dann das richtige auswählen. Bei feststehenden Objekten finde ich es sehr spannend, mit den Blenden, dem Fokus, etc. herumzuspielen. Kostet ja nix 

Eine andere negative Eigenschaft der ganzen Geschichte ist das, was man mit den Fotos macht. Früher habe ich mit meiner Kompaktkamera Fotos geschossen, die Dinger einfach in iPhoto reingeworfen. Müll raussortiert und ein paar Bilder in die richtige Richtung gedreht. Fertig! Bei den Fotos mit der DSLR will ich irgendwie mehr Perfektion. Das fängt schon damit an, dass ich die Fotos aus dem RAW Format entwickele und dann in PS digital nachbearbeite.


----------



## Dr Dau (5. Juli 2009)

port29 hat gesagt.:


> Als nächstes steht bei mir der Kauf eines Stativs an. *grml* ich befürchte, dass diese ganze Kamerageschichte zu einer Sucht werden kann.





port29 hat gesagt.:


> Ein Kumpel meinte letztens zu mir, dass an einer *D*SLR tatsächlich das D das beste ist. Man kann Fotos schießen ohne Ende und auf dem Rechner dann das richtige auswählen. Bei feststehenden Objekten finde ich es sehr spannend, mit den Blenden, dem Fokus, etc. herumzuspielen. Kostet ja nix


Und genau hier besteht die "Suchtgefahr". 
Klar, die Anschaffung kostet eine Kleinigkeit..... aber wenn man sich erstmal überwunden hat, kann man praktisch kostenlos so viel "rumknipsen" wie man will.
Insbesondere für Anfänger ist dieses ein nicht zu verachtener Vorteil. 
Hauptsache man wird nicht zum "Japan-Tourie". 



port29 hat gesagt.:


> Bei den Fotos mit der DSLR will ich irgendwie mehr Perfektion. Das fängt schon damit an, dass ich die Fotos aus dem RAW Format entwickele und dann in PS digital nachbearbeite.


Ich denke dass es daran liegt weil man von einer DSLR auch einfach mehr erwartet als von einer Kompaktknipse.
Die Bilder meiner Kompaktknipse sind unter normalen Bedingungen schon nicht berauschend.....
Aber neulich habe ich im dunkeln ein Feuerwerk fotografiert (natürlich ohne Blitz)..... die Bilder sind dem endsprechend, um es mal milde auszudrücken, einfach nur schei** geworden.
Selbst wenn ich mein Stativ mitgenommen hätte, wären die Bilder auch nicht viel besser geworden.
Die meisten Probleme hat mir die viel zu lange (und natürlich nicht einstellbare) Belichtungszeit bereitet (ein explodierender Feuerwerkskörper leuchtet halt nicht ewig ).
So sind mir dann auch die aufwendigen Figuren, die "geschossen" wurden, durch die Lappen gegangen. 

Im Anhang mal eines der "guten" Bilder.


----------



## port29 (5. Juli 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Im Anhang mal eines der "guten" Bilder.



Darf ich mal fragen, wo das Feuerwerk war?


----------



## Dr Dau (5. Juli 2009)

Das war das Abschlussfeuerwerk zur Kieler-Woche 2009 am letzten Sonntag um 23:00 Uhr.
Also in Kiel. 

Und sage bitte nicht dass Du die Kieler-Woche nicht kennst. *droh*


----------



## port29 (5. Juli 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Und sage bitte nicht dass Du die Kieler-Woche nicht kennst. *droh*



Aber sicher kenne ich die Kieler-Woche. Als ich noch in Bremen gewohnt habe, bin ich da ab und an mal mit ein paar Leuten hingefahren. Jetzt ist der Weg dorthin doch etwas länger geworden.


----------



## Dr Dau (5. Juli 2009)

port29 hat gesagt.:


> Aber sicher kenne ich die Kieler-Woche.


Naja, es gibt halt auch Leute die die Kieler-Woche nicht kennen.
Wundert mich aber auch nicht wirklich.
Denn viel wird darüber ja nicht berichtet..... und sowas bei der weltweit grössten Segelsport-Veranstaltung..... eigentlich schon peinlich sowas.


----------



## port29 (5. Juli 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Naja, es gibt halt auch Leute die die Kieler-Woche nicht kennen.
> Wundert mich aber auch nicht wirklich.
> Denn viel wird darüber ja nicht berichtet..... und sowas bei der weltweit grössten Segelsport-Veranstaltung..... eigentlich schon peinlich sowas.



Wir schweifen hier zwar etwas vom Thema ab... aber egal...

Als ich in Bremen gewohnt habe, wurde während der Kieler Woche ständig im Radio berichtet. Da habe ich auch das erste Mal etwas davon gehört.

Ich bin überhaupt sehr stark am Wassersport interessiert. *Seit gestern* habe ich den Sportbootschein See und Binnen  Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch ein Boot...


----------



## Dr Dau (6. Juli 2009)

port29 hat gesagt.:


> *Seit gestern* habe ich den Sportbootschein See und Binnen


Glückwunsch. 


port29 hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch ein Boot...


Solche "Sorgen" bleiben mir zum glück aufgrund eines frühen Erlebnis erspart.  (bei mir darf das Wasser max. knöcheltief sein)


----------



## port29 (30. Juli 2009)

Auch ich habe nun mit meiner Kamera ein Feuerwerk fotografiert. Im Anhang findet ihr zwei Fotos.


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Juli 2009)

Deutlich besser als meins. 

Welche Belichtungszeit?
Hast Du ein Stativ benutzt?


----------



## port29 (30. Juli 2009)

Die Fotos habe ich aus der Hand geschossen. Belichtungszeit war 1/100 und ISO 800


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Juli 2009)

Bei 1/100 kann man die Kamera auch schonmal stillhalten. 
Bei mir waren es 1/1..... und gefühlte 2-3 Sek., kam mir wie eine Ewigkeit vor. 
ISO 800 ist schon heftig, wundert mich dass auf dem 2. Bild am Gebäude kein rauschen zu erkennen ist.


----------



## port29 (30. Juli 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> ISO 800 ist schon heftig, wundert mich dass auf dem 2. Bild am Gebäude kein rauschen zu erkennen ist.



http://rootix.de/IMG_0892.jpg

Hier ist das Original dazu. Wie du siehst, rauscht das Gebäude dann doch schon. Aber ich muss schon sagen, dass die Fotos mich persönlich auch überrascht haben. Ich habe vor allem einfach nur mit der Kamera rumgespielt.


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Juli 2009)

port29 hat gesagt.:


> http://rootix.de/IMG_0892.jpgWie du siehst, rauscht das Gebäude dann doch schon.


Oh ja, da sieht die Sache schon ganz anders aus.
Aber solch hohe Auflösung brauch man normal ja nicht..... erst recht nicht fürs Internet. 
War es denn das Standardobjektiv oder das Andere?



port29 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe vor allem einfach nur mit der Kamera rumgespielt.


Hast Du Dir denn auch gemerkt was Du gemacht hast?
Naja, die grundlegenden Dinge sollten ja in den EXIF-Daten stehen.


----------



## Dr Dau (22. September 2009)

Bei mir ist es die, wie die Japaner sagen würden, EOS Kiss X2 mit dem EF-S 18-55mm f/4.0-5.6 IS Kit-Objektiv geworden. 
Anfangs hatte ich noch das Sigma 70-300mm f/4.0-5.6 DG Macro dazu gekauft.
Dieses habe ich aber nach rund 13 Tagen und 17 Stunden zurückgegeben (also innerhalb der 14 Tagesfrist. .
*1.* hat mir immer wieder die Brennweite unter 70mm (bei Aussenaufnahmen) gefehlt.
*2.* sind max. 300mm (für mich) eh viel zu wenig.
*3.* hat das Sigma keinen Bildstabi, was sich bei ganz spontanen Schnappschüssen hin und wieder nachteilig ausgewirkt hat.
Wenn man sich allerdings zum fotografieren Zeit gelassen hat, konnte man auch ohne Bildstabi ganz gut klarkommen (auch bei 300mm, siehe Bild).
Darum habe ich nun das EF-S 55-250mm f/4.0-5.6 IS (ist im Vergleich zum EF-S 18-55mm sehr leise).

Im übrigen lässt sich die EOS 450D mit einer programmierbaren IR-Fernbedienung von Medion fernauslösen (Code 0580). 

Als nächstes kommt eine Gegenlichtblende dazu, aber nicht die von Canon sondern eine für's Filtergewinde, damit ich den Polfilter auch von aussen einstellen kann.
Wenn man zum einstellen in die Gegenlichtblende greifen muss, ist zwangsweise die Hand vor dem Objektiv und man sieht nicht ob der Polfilter die richtige Position hat.
Hinzu kommt dass sich das vordere Objektivteil (und somit auch der Polfilter) beim fokussieren dreht.
Die Kombination Brennweite ändern, neu fokussieren, in die Gegenlichblende greifen um den Polfilter einzustellen, ist eine schei** Fummelei. 

Da ich nicht weiss wann ich dazu komme einen Erfahrungsbericht zu schreiben, hier 3 kleine Tipps:
*1. Speicherkarte:* die Transcend 8GB SDHC Class 6 (Hersteller-Artikel: TS8GSDHC6) ist meiner Meinung nach ein guter Kompromis zwischen Preis (ca. 15 Euro) und Geschwindigkeit (Serienaufnahmen).
Die Panasonic 4GB SDHC Silver-Edition Class 4 hingegen kann man in die Tonne treten.
Mit 11 Euro ist sie zum Verhältnis zur Transcend viel zu teuer und für Serienaufnahmen ist sie absolut untauglich.
*2. Akku:* es muss weder der teure Orginal Akku von Canon sein, noch der NoName aus der Bucht.
Es gibt auch von Energizer den Akku "CA-LPE5 7.4V~1080mAh" für schlappe 20 Euro.
*3. Filter:* ein Filter sitzt ganz gerne mal so fest am Objektiv dass man ihn nicht mehr ab bekommt.
Da die Filter recht dünn sind, hat man auch nichts wo man mal "ordentlich zupacken" kann.
Lösung: man nehme ein Stück 2-adriges Flachbandkabel (z.B. 0,75mm², ca. 40cm lang) und lege dieses um den Filter.
Die Enden nimmt man in den Handballen und drückt das Kabel nahe am Filter mit dem Daumen und Zeigefinger zusammen.
So wird das Kabel gespannt und man bekommt den Filter ganz einfach gelöst.
Dank der Gummiummantelung des Kabels rutscht dieses (bei ausreichender Spannung) auch nicht durch..... und so ein Stück Kabel hat in jeder noch so kleinen Tasche Platz. 
Aber bitte das vordere Objektivteil mit der anderen Hand festhalten, sonst könnte es u.U. passieren dass die Mechanik im Objektiv beschädigt wird.

@chmee, evtl. werde ich doch mal eine FAQ in Angriff nehmen, allerdings wird sich diese eher auf Anfängerfragen beschränken.
Z.B. sowas:

```
F: was bedeutet "GeLi"?
A: als "GeLi" wird die Gegenlichtblende/Sonnenblende bezeichnet.
Eine Gegenlichtblende nutzt man um ein auf die Objektivlinse einfallendes Licht zu verhindern oder zumindest zu minimieren.
Bei frontal einfallenden Licht hat die Gegenlichblende allerdings keine relevante Wirkung.
```
Der Begriff "GeLi" ist mir oft genug in div. Fotoforen über den Weg gelaufen.
Anfangs bin ich nicht auf die Idee gekommen dass es Gegenlicht bedeuten könnte, sondern dachte eher an eine Markenbezeichnung. 

*Zum Segelboot:*
Das Bild ist um 18:50h bei untergehender Sonne entstanden.
Die Sonne schient schräg von vorne/links in meine Richtung.
Da ich bereits an der Kaimauer stand, konnte ich natürlich nicht weiter ans Objekt ran. 
Die Gebäude sind (laut Stadtplan) ca. 1,6km entfernt, das Segelboot dürfte somit etwa 800-1.000m entfernt sein.
Brennweite bei "Vollanschlag" auf 300mm (war noch mit dem Sigma).
ISO 200, f/5.6, 1/160s, manuell fokussiert.
Und alles aus freier Hand und Programm "M". 
Es ist zwar kein "Hochglanzfoto" geworden, aber erstaunt bin ich trotzdem.

*Zum Motorboot:*
14 Minuten später. 
Gleiche Stelle, aber da habe ich mich etwas nach rechts gedreht, die Sonne schien also eher von links.
Die Entfernung zum Boot müsste so um die 50m gelegen haben.
Brennweite 133mm (ebenfalls mit dem Sigma).
ISO 800, f/4.5, 1/200s, manuell fokussiert. (kleinerer ISO-Wert und kleinere Blendenöffnung hätten es wohl auch getan..... aber ich übe ja noch )
Natürlich auch wieder aus freier Hand und Programm "M".
Der Ausschnitt hätte besser gewählt werden können (kleinere Brennweite und leichten Schwenk nach links).
Ich denke so 90-100mm wären OK gewesen.

Bei beiden Bildern ist, bedingt durch die Vorgaben der Forensoftware, die Bildgrösse verringert.
Die Dateigrösse ist platzsparend komprimiert (ein Qualitätsverlust ist nur beim direkten Vergleich mit dem Original zu erkennen.....und auch nur wenn man wirklich danach sucht).
Beim Motorboot sind der Bootsname und die Personen an Deck "geschwärzt".
Ansonsten sind beide Bilder unverändert.


----------



## chmee (23. Oktober 2009)

Hach je, nach n paar Tagen hier mal wieder reingelesen.. 

@Dr Dau:
Ja, auch so eine Liste bekommt man ziemlich lang  Mir persönlich sind Links zu guten Seiten immer wichtig, die man zur Frage/Antwort dazupacken kann.
1. Man erspart sich die ausführliche Antwort.
2. Die Interessierten können uns nicht vorwerfen, wir hätten sie mit zu wenig Lesematerial versorgt.

Und ich hab z.Th. Stativ mal wieder ein schickes Teil gefunden : *Feisol CT-3442*
Mit 250Eur nicht so teuer. 1,1kg Carbon-Lebendgewicht, Drehverschlüsse, Tragkraft 10kg. zusammengepackt unter 50cm lang, ohne Mittelsäule bis 140cm hoch.

Übrigens, es gibt bei Flickr jetzt auch eine Tutorials.de-Gruppe 
mfg chmee


----------

